

Scientists Are Afraid To Talk About The Robot Apocalypse - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/robot-apocalypse-2014-7

======
jqm
"when... self aware machines..."

What makes anyone assume a machine is capable of being self aware? I never got
that.

